# best way to fly between London and Cairo



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

is there a best flight route from Uk to Egypt.
London to Cairo ??
Is easyJet to Sharm El Sheik or Hurgarda, and then Egyptair to Cairo a good idea?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Several airlines fly direct from London to Cairo....
Try looking at Egyptair.
There's BA too... and I believe, some others.
I've flown Alitalia and BA.... I think Alitalia had one stop.
Also did it one time on Iberia.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you asking best flight as in cost?
If not then any flight that is non stop has to be the best.


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

i receieved this add,duno if its good price or no 
Crocodile Egypt Travel is pleased to introduce a promotional Premium Economy fare on BMI giving your customers more reason to upgrade their travel to London.
Flying daily from Cairo, bmi offers non stop flights to London Heathrow, departing from Cairo’s new Terminal 3.

PREMIUM ECONOMY CLASS
customers will experience :
- Lounge access in Cairo prior to departure.
- The comfort of 50 inches of legroom, 12 inches more than other airlines
- A separate cabin with dedicated crew
- Check in at the new bmi Premium Check-In area in Heathrow Terminal 1


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

For more information, please contact :
Crocodile Egypt Travel
Ehab Malek
+2 02 24180280
+2 02 26905749
+2 012 2281922
[email protected]


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Check out BMI's luggage allowance!


----------

